# Anyone here ever experinced Heart Palpitations or Panic Attacks?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe I had a panic attack back in December while in class, my heart was pounding but not fast, I could not concentrate on writing class notes, i felt like I was going to pass out or Die in class. After a week on a Sunday Night i felt the same thing while going to bed, I heart started beating fast and i got startled and went to the living room to wake up my dad and telling him that I was not feeling well that I felt like i was going to die or pass out. So we went to the hospital about 6 blocks away from where I live, and I was told that I might have had Heart Palpitations and that my EKG and X-Rays looked normal. So after a Month or less in January I went and got a Echocardiogram and after a week my results were Normal. During this time i was still feeling these sensations of my heart skipping a beat, heart slowing down, hot flash sensation, sense of fear or dying because i literally feel like my heart is tired or its going to stop any day now. So its been over a Month now since I last saw my Doctor where I had a 2nd EKG and it came back normal, but I have been feeling better, but those sensations that i mentioned above do come back once in a while, especially at Night and riding the NYC subways. And now its almost everynight that i feel this, I just do not know what to do. I am scheduled to get a Holter Monitor Soon and have a visit to the Cardiologist. Hope the Holter Catches something. I have never experienced this in my entire life until I turned 21, never had any heart problems and my family has never had any heart related problems that I know of. I am in no stress, I do not drink caffeine, no soda, no junk food, I do not smoke or take any drugs. I did lose 14 pounds i used to weigh 233 last year around september, now i weigh 219. Could all this be due to Anxiety or some other thing. WOW Sorry for the long story, Hope u take ur time reading it 

More details: I sometimes get this needle poking sensation in my heart or the left side of my chest, from a scale to 1-10 i would rate the pain around 4. and it last for about 3 seconds. Plus I also feel like a small wheezing around the center of my chest when i get these sensations.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I've had really bad panic attacks before. It feels like I'm having a heart attack.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, it was the start of my SA, got my first panic attack in secondary school, aged 16, when i was asked to read in front of class. Did this a million times previously, but that day something triggered it. And i never found out what it could've been. First day of the rest of my life :roll

Typical characteristics of my panic attacks: Heart racing/palpatations, shaking, cannot breathe, dizzy, thirsty, nauseous, and i always have an 'out of body experience'. Usually during the attack everthing turns into a 'dream like state'. Generally speaking, it feels like i am about to die, and for anyone who has ever suffered one, you know what i mean.


I have a feeling its mainly genetic. 2 of my cousins get panic attacks - but not for social reasons. 

My panic attacks are triggered when i have to do any form of public speaking, or meeting people in bars, or crowded places, when i have to go in alone.

I haven't got a panic attack in a year (since college), but i took medication to stop it.

It's a horrible, horrible thing to experience. I spent most of my teens (and now), avoiding situations that would trigger attacks. Not worth it for me. And if i face a situation, i will ensure i am medicated!

Hope you're able to handle your panic attacks in a way that suits you best, as different things work for different people. Good Luck!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had panic attacks with the heart palpitations and the whole bit. 
My worst ones had my body go completely stiff and not be able to move for several minutes. The panic came in tsunamis too.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Every single presentation in high school. It sucked.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I've ever gotten to a full blown panic attack, but I have had the palpitations many times.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I get this a lot in the first hour or so after I get to work.

I swear to God, Thursday I got to work & I thought I was having a mild heart attack. I couldn't breath, my chest *hurt*, I mean it f****** *hurt. *I was dizzy.

I know you're probably not supposed to do this, but I need to keep a few xanex with me. I think if you crush them or chew them up, & put it under your tongue, I think it helps, I've tried it once before.

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone, though.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I cannot live like this, i never had these symptons before, its every night now and sometimes during the day, I keep thinking about my heart stopping and i start to feel like i am going to die or something, plus now i feel this tiny wheezing on my left side of my chest, it comes and goes, plus the small pounding of my heart and a small feeling that my heart stops. I hope my doctors can help find out what the problem is....


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Heart palps are thee hallmark of anxiety. They are scary at first but they will dissipate as you learn to manage your thoughts and emotions. I used to regularly to the carsiologist and er. Now i chuckle looking back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^A lot of people with panic attacks have done that. I don't know how I got through the ones I did in college and beyond. 2004 was NASTY! I couldn't function at all.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, I had panic attacks over 4 year period. I had symptoms similar to your and believed I was bout to have a heart attack. Dizziness and light headeness were a part of it as well. I guess it is good to rule out things that are life threatened, once you know the feeling can't kill you, it loses its power.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I have had both. Although some of my heart palpitations are unrelated to panic/anxiety, as I have mitral valve prolapse, which can cause my heart to flutter. I have had and continue to have severe anxiety/panic.


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

i was in the same boat as you, i had heart palpitations and they did the EKG, found nothing wrong. Then my regular doctor sent me to a cardiologist who found nothing wrong. He then sent me with this machine on my chest to monitor the heart rate and stuff and still found nothing wrong. My anxiety was just very bad at times. Also the subways in nyc can be intense for me especially with so many strangers


----------

